

Ask HN: Computer Science classes online - Kungfu

I have 1 semester left, but i work full time. I would like to finish up in December, but to make things easier i like to take online classes whenever I can.<p>So, my question is does anyone know of any colleges that offer distance learning courses for computer science? I have been searching around and found a few potential classes, but not sure yet. I would like to gather some classes and see what i can get approval for.<p><i></i>Class I need:<i></i><p>Only need one<p><pre><code>    C SC 437 Geometric Algorithms
    C SC 445 Algorithms
    C SC 473 Automata
</code></pre>
Only need one<p><pre><code>    C SC 452 Operating Systems
    C SC 453 Compilers/Systems Software
</code></pre>
While i only need of each of the above courses i still need to take two more electives. These also have to be upper 400 level classes. So i can take multiple in each category.<p>Some other classes I can take are:<p><pre><code>    CSC  447 - Green Computing
    CSC  425 - Computer Networking
    CSC  460 - Database Design
    CSC  466 - Computer Security
</code></pre>
I hoping to take one or two of these courses over the summer. If not, then online over the regular semester would be ok too. Any help in helping find these classes would be awesome or even a college that you think might offer them. Maybe you went to a college that offered distance learning. Some of these classes may be considered to be graduate courses too. Descriptions are listed below if you need.<p>Thanks!<p>---
Descriptions
---<p><i></i>Computer Security<i></i>
This is an introductory course covering the fundamentals of computer security. In particular, the course will cover basic concepts of computer security such as threat models and security policies, and will show how these concepts apply to specific areas such as communication security, software security, operating systems security, network security, web security, and hardware-based security.<p><i></i>Computer Networking<i></i>
Theory and practice of computer networks, emphasizing the principles underlying the design of network software and the role of the communications system in distributed computing. Topics include routing, flow and congestion control, end-to-end protocols, and multicast.<p><i></i>Database Design<i></i>
Functions of a database system. Data modeling and logical database design. Query languages and query optimization. Efficient data storage and access. Database access through standalone and web applications.<p><i></i>Green Computing<i></i>
This course covers fundamental principles of energy management faced by designers of hardware, operating systems, and data centers. We will explore basic energy management option in individual components such as CPUs, network interfaces, hard drives, memory. We will further present the energy management policies at the operating system level that consider performance vs. energy saving tradeoffs. Finally we will consider large scale data centers where energy management is done at multiple layers from individual components in the system to shutting down entries subset of machines. We will also discuss energy generation and delivery and well as cooling issues in large data centers.<p><i></i>Compilers/Systems Software<i></i>
Basic concepts of compilation and related systems software. Topics include lexical analysis, parsing, semantic analysis, code generation; assemblers, loaders, linkers; debuggers.<p><i></i>Operating Systems<i></i>
Concepts of modern operating systems; concurrent processes; process synchronization and communication; resource allocation; kernels; deadlock; memory management; file systems.<p><i></i>Algorithms<i></i>
Introduction to the design and analysis of algorithms: basic analysis techniques (asymptotics, sums, recurrences); basic design techniques (divide and conquer, dynamic programming, greedy, amortization); acquiring an algorithm repertoire (sorting, median finding, strong components, spanning trees, shortest paths, maximum flow, string matching); and handling intractability (approximation algorithms, branch and bound).<p><i></i>Automata<i></i>
Introduction to models of computation (finite automata, pushdown automata, Turing machines), representations of languages (regular expressions, context-free grammars), and the basic hierarchy of languages (regular, context-free, decidable, and undecidable languages).<p><i></i>Geometric Algorithms<i></i>
The study of algorithms for geometric objects, using a computational geometry approach, with an emphasis on applications for graphics, VLSI, GIS, robotics, and sensor networks. Topics may include the representation and overlaying of maps, finding nearest neighbors, solving linear programming problems, and searching geometric databases.
======
drallison
Course work and credits are not fungible. I would strongly suggest that you
check with your college or university to determine from what online
institutions they would accept credit and which courses correspond to those
you need to complete your degree.

